

Enabling Remote Debugging via Private APIs in Mobile Safari - atnan
http://atnan.com/blog/2011/11/17/enabling-remote-debugging-via-private-apis-in-mobile-safari/

======
nicorusso
Check <http://iwebinspector.com> It's using your idea, it's a simple tool to
use it

------
oiledCode
actually not work for me. I've added the method on
ApplicationDidfinishLaunchin...... (Xcode gives me a warning, I think it's
normal) I can see the page listing, but the inspector doesn't report errors or
warnings etc... If I open the page using the chrome inspector I see all the
log. It's really frustrating (dbugging javascript in the uiwebview)

~~~
whoshallsucceed
Do you use right iOS SDK? Do you have iOS SDK 4.0 in parallels?

It's normal that works on Chrome since it's based on WebKit too :)

------
wcmaggot
Thanks much for the tip, this is exactly what I was looking for!!

